# My step-sister's promoting a Fauxtographer :(



## rexbobcat (Apr 7, 2012)

Just logged on to my FB page and my sig. Other just told me that my stepsister is promoting her sister-in-law's photography business. 

This wouldn't have normally bothered me except that we've been trying to get her to promote my photography for months.

And the worst part? Her sister-in-law practices fauxtography. 

Oh well. Photographers in my city are literally a dime a dozen when compared to the demand of the service, however there are only about 3 legitimate photogs.

I think this abbreviation is appropriate: smh

http://facebook.com/pages/Picture-This-Photography/256377257726760?id=256377257726760&_rdr


----------



## MonicaBH (Apr 7, 2012)

Zoinks.  Pretty bad.

I sold a kit lens to a local fauxtographer (via a Craigslist ad), and found his Facebook page afterward.  It's a trainwreck of Picnik editing, out of focus photos and the harsh shadows that only a popup flash can create.

I am by no means a photographer (or fortunately, even a fauxtographer).  I recognize my pitfalls and my need for more experience.  I don't ever intend to make money at it.  I just want to produce a nice image that I'd be comfortable hanging on my wall.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Just logged on to my FB page and my sig. Other just told me that my stepsister is promoting her sister-in-law's photography business.
> 
> This wouldn't have normally bothered me except that we've been trying to get her to promote my photography for months.
> 
> ...



That's too bad... those photos are terrible! She def meet my requirements for a FB fauxtographer! lol!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 7, 2012)

Good, let her do the $100 weddings. You don't want to do those anyway.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 7, 2012)

wow $250 bucks for a wedding.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 7, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> Good, let her do the $100 weddings. You don't want to do those anyway.



It's not really the clientele that I hate losing, it's just the fact of my stepsister deliberately ignoring me in favor of a "stay at home mom meets BestBuy" type.

Does anyone else think hat FB photogs conspire with each other, because it seems like they all use the exact same universally unprofessional effects on their "pro" photos. IE: extreme soft focus/skin smoothing, extreme vignette, unnecessary and tacky selective color.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 7, 2012)

WTB: 1 qt. of muratic acid.  I must blind myself.


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 7, 2012)

And on this day, the photo-gods cried.


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 7, 2012)

480sparky said:


> WTB: 1 qt. of muratic acid.  I must blind myself.



Rubbing alcohol if drunk will do the same thing


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 7, 2012)

togalive said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > WTB: 1 qt. of muratic acid.  I must blind myself.
> ...



Thanks.  But I just found a pair of scissors.

Be right back..............


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always thought it was just some sort of contagious stupidity!  LOL!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 7, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I always thought it was just some sort of contagious stupidity!  LOL!



It's a time-honored recipe:

Take:
1 Stay-at-home Mom with kids (preferably one with her own mother who can babysit the rug-rats on Saturdays)
1 $750 Entry-Level DSLR with low-end kit lens.  One with the Magic Four Green Letters.
1 Picnik download.

Stir in a handful of well-meaning, yet less-than-truthful neighbors.  You know the ones... they "Oooh!" and "Aaah!" over the MWAC's snaps of her kids, and tell her she should 'go pro' because 'these photos are just so darned good!'

Fold in a trip to the camera store for a $25 tripod and a 2g card.

Bake for 75 minutes at 450°F.  This baking process cooks the brains cells, and leaves the MWAC with the belief that her $825 investment and love of photography is more than a match for someone with years in the trade, running a business, spending 6 figures on gear and attending seminars annually so they can buy a house, pay for their kid's college education and put food on the table.

Allow entire batch to cool, just like the US economy has.  This allows for multitudes of customers who are just looking at the lowest price, thinking all photographers are the same so price is the only consideration.  This is a side-effect of "Wal-Marting of America".


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Apr 7, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Sw1tchFX said:
> ...


I vote for contagious stupidity.  There are few things that really truly make me angry in life, but these types of people trying to pass themselves off as professionals is near the top of the list.  Just...go...away...


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Apr 7, 2012)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought it was just some sort of contagious stupidity!  LOL!
> ...


This exact situation is why I have so much trouble getting clients to sign.  At least 90% of the people who contact me walk away mad that I'm not going to give them a session and a disc of 5000 images for $25... (slight exaggeration).


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 7, 2012)

Well if your liking all your other friends on facebook that's likely how allot of them learn. by following other facebook friends.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 7, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> This exact situation is why I have so much trouble getting clients to sign.  At least 90% of the people who contact me walk away mad that I'm not going to give them a session and a disc of 5000 images for $25... (slight exaggeration).



I find the same thing in the electrical field... instead of someone who's dedicated to the craft, has all the licensing & bonding that's required by law, and plans on being around for many more years... people would much rather save a few bucks, hire some laid-off first-year apprentice off Craigslist with no insurance who will bail on them as soon as the Union Hall calls him back to work.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 8, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> It's not really the clientele that I hate losing, it's just the fact of my stepsister deliberately ignoring me in favor of a "stay at home mom meets BestBuy" type.



Sad,sad tale of woe bro...

I'd definitely cross your step-sister off of your Christmas card list.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Apr 8, 2012)

Bright side...what do you expect from a step-sister? Loyalty comes with blood...


----------



## briar_rose (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not a photographer. I enjoy taking photos, I realize that I have no training and need a lot of work. I would never call myself a "photographer" and would be embarrassed by making a FB page claiming to be one and post photos like that. I ran into this "fauxtographer" the other day through a friend of my nieces. Beyond the Frame Photography - Photos | Facebook 

Do people pay these "photographers" because they feel sorry for them or because don't see how bad they are?


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 14, 2012)

briar_rose said:


> I'm not a photographer. I enjoy taking photos, I realize that I have no training and need a lot of work. I would never call myself a "photographer" and would be embarrassed by making a FB page claiming to be one and post photos like that. I ran into this "fauxtographer" the other day through a friend of my nieces. Beyond the Frame Photography - Photos | Facebook
> 
> Do people pay these "photographers" because they feel sorry for them or because don't see how bad they are?



Don't even get me started! lol!


----------



## SoulfulRecover (May 23, 2012)

Why must you post FB links???? 

Anyone find the photos else where? Such as Flickr or the like?


----------



## cgipson1 (May 23, 2012)

SoulfulRecover said:


> Why must you post FB links????
> 
> Anyone find the photos else where? Such as Flickr or the like?



It might be because Facebook is totally inundated by quasi-PRO "fauxtographers"!


----------



## bazooka (May 23, 2012)

It looks like she's worth every penny.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 23, 2012)

Dam, starting to feel like i'm a fauxtographer now.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (May 23, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> It might be because Facebook is totally inundated by quasi-PRO "fauxtographers"!



Haha well I guess it's good I don't have FB. I'll see if the lady of the house will let me get on hers so I can take a peek and see what all the commotion is about. 

I may have to start using "Fauxtographer" as my screen name on other forums haha.


----------



## jake337 (May 23, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> Dam, starting to feel like i'm a fauxtographer now.



Nothing wrong with being on the lower end of the market.  Everyone needs to be able to afford to have their wedding photos taken.  

Low end of the market photographer charges $250 for a wedding,

A fauxtographer charges $1,500-$3,500 for same quality as low end photographer.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (May 23, 2012)

apparently on the computer you can see the images but on a phone you have to be signed in.

Im not really sure what to say about the photos. I understand people have to start somewhere but I would think they would wait a little while before doing wedding, engagement, senior. . . ect. photos when they have a bit more understanding.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 23, 2012)

jake337 said:


> BlueMeanieTSi said:
> 
> 
> > Dam, starting to feel like i'm a fauxtographer now.
> ...



I won't do weddings or seniors...I know better


----------



## jake337 (May 23, 2012)

SoulfulRecover said:


> apparently on the computer you can see the images but on a phone you have to be signed in.
> 
> Im not really sure what to say about the photos. I understand people have to start somewhere but I would think they would wait a little while before doing wedding, engagement, senior. . . ect. photos when they have a bit more understanding.



They don't...


----------



## o hey tyler (May 23, 2012)

Well, I can't wait until I have a website up. Right now I just have a Facebook so I am totally a fauxtographer.


----------



## jake337 (May 23, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > BlueMeanieTSi said:
> ...



You could.  I see nothing wrong with having a business.  As long as you have all the business end in order legally.  Some people have no money and need/want service.  


But it's when they charge equally to a higher end professional photographer.....


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 23, 2012)

I don't have lighting equipment and after seeing everyone get torn apart for "natural lighting" It's not on my list haha.


----------



## jake337 (May 23, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Well, I can't wait until I have a website up. Right now I just have a Facebook so I am totally a fauxtographer.



I bet your charge fairly for your services.


----------



## jake337 (May 23, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Good, let her do the $100 weddings. You don't want to do those anyway.



Exactly!  Market towards customers who want quality.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (May 23, 2012)

jake337 said:


> BlueMeanieTSi said:
> 
> 
> > Dam, starting to feel like i'm a fauxtographer now.
> ...



^^^

The main difference being that a low-end wedding photographer knows exactly what they are, and they charge accordingly. Absolutely nothing wrong with that.

Fauxtographers think their hot **** and go around talking incessantly about the new lens they bought that makes them better than you.  OH, and the BEST INDICATION of a fauxtographer is that they constantly try to position themselves as "better" than other photogs instead of just artistically different.  Full-time pissing contest.

EWWWW.


----------



## IByte (May 23, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Sad,sad tale of woe bro...
> 
> I'd definitely cross your step-sister off of your Christmas card list.



I would take a picture of the fattest of your a$$, give it to her as a Xmas card and let say, "Thanks for the memories" and smile to your hearts content.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (May 23, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Well, I can't wait until I have a website up. Right now I just have a Facebook so I am totally a fauxtographer.



The day you go live, you'll get a bunch of click-throughs courtesy of me and my fan base. I'll be happy to show some love.


----------



## IByte (May 23, 2012)

Hey Tyler go with with Linkedin much preferable than the FB.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 23, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I can't wait until I have a website up. Right now I just have a Facebook so I am totally a fauxtographer.
> ...



Thank you kindly! I'm hoping to have it up sometime within the next month if all goes according to plan. 



IByte said:


> Hey Tyler go with with Linkedin much preferable than the FB.



I have a linkedin, I just never use it. Perhaps I should.


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Nov 8, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> briar_rose said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a photographer. I enjoy taking photos, I realize that I have no training and need a lot of work. I would never call myself a "photographer" and would be embarrassed by making a FB page claiming to be one and post photos like that. I ran into this "fauxtographer" the other day through a friend of my nieces. Beyond the Frame Photography - Photos | Facebook
> ...



Gosh they're awful. All I see is a series of underexposed poorly thought out snapshots.


----------



## Designer (Nov 8, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Does anyone else think hat FB photogs conspire with each other, because it seems like they all use the exact same universally unprofessional effects on their "pro" photos. IE: extreme soft focus/skin smoothing, extreme vignette, unnecessary and tacky selective color.



No, they don't conspire with each other, but they do "learn" from each other.  

The really sad part is; that is what a majority of the buying public is looking for.


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 8, 2012)

I love the photo tags at the bottom of this page.  Bwhahaha.


----------

